# verbe pronominal impersonnel de sens passif



## Elena_HK

Bonjour! Je doute à propos de l'emploi de la forme impersonnelle dans les exemples suivants. Est-ce correct?

Vu qu'_*il s'édite*_ plus de traductions que textes francophones en France...
[…]


----------



## lectrice

On trouve dans ce dictionnaire -
éditer -
*2.* _Emploi pronominal à sens passif._ *Être édité. - *ÉDITER : Définition de ÉDITER

On peut trouver plus sur *Verbe pronominal de sens passif - *Banque de dépannage linguistique - Verbe pronominal de sens passif


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans le TLFi on trouve certes le tour pronominal de sens passif, mais pas le tour pronominal impersonnel… 

_Cet éditeur *édite* de nombreux ouvrages._ (tour actif)
_De nombreux ouvrages *sont édités* chez cet éditeur._ (tour passif)
_De nombreux ouvrages *s'éditent* chez cet éditeur._ (tour pronominal de sens passif)
_*Il s'édite* de nombreux ouvrages chez cet éditeur._ (tour pronominal impersonnel)

Ce dernier tour n'est pas incorrect, mais il est plus rare.


----------



## Elena_HK

Merci beaucoup! Avant je ne me rendais pas compte que ça existe en français.


----------



## Elena_HK

Bonjour! Je me suis heurtée à une telle question si un verbe au passif impersonnel peut être employé pronominalement. Par exemple pour 

Il sera effectué plusieurs vérifications préalables. 

peut-on dire

Il s'effectue plusieurs vérifications préalables?


----------



## nicduf

La phrase d'origine  se situe dans le futur il faut également que la phrase transformée le soit : effectera>on effectuera.


----------



## Bezoard

Pour conserver le futur et la voix pronominale :_ *Il s'effectuera* plusieurs vérifications préalables._


----------



## Maître Capello

Je dois dire que le tour pronominal me dérange dans ce contexte, comme si les vérifications pouvaient se faire toutes seules…


----------



## Bezoard

Le tour pronominal a souvent un sens passif, à la forme personnelle ou impersonnelle.
_Il s'est construit beaucoup de nouvelles tours à La Défense._

[…]


----------



## Elena_HK

Merci bien!


----------



## Elena_HK

Bonjour! Je voudrais poser encore une question sur le tour impersonnel pronominal. Est-ce que la transformation suivante est possible

Il a été signé un accord  vs il s'est signé un accord

?


----------



## Bezoard

[…]

Oui, la transformation est possible. Je dois préciser que ces formes, tant l'une que l'autre, ne sont pas très courantes. C'est un style un peu ampoulé, assez administratif. Mais on pourra écrire, par exemple :
_Il s'est signé hier à Matignon un accord important entre le patronat et les syndicats._
Sur la Toile :
_À titre indicatif, il s'est signé en 2010, pour une durée moyenne de 14 mois, environ 148 000 contrats de professionnalisation.
GRH - 4e éd._


----------



## Maître Capello

Bezoard said:


> Le tour pronominal a souvent un sens passif, à la forme personnelle ou impersonnelle.


Oui, certainement. Je ne dis pas qu'il serait incorrect ; seulement qu'il me dérange dans ce contexte… Je ne l'emploierais pas pour ma part.


----------



## Elena_HK

J'espère que je ne viole pas les règles en posant encore une question sur ce sujet... Est-ce la transformation suivante possible?

il s'était établi un grand silence vs il a été établi un grand silence


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, le passif ne conviendrait pas, tant en tour personnel qu'en tour impersonnel, à moins que quelqu'un n'ait *imposé* ce silence.

_Il *s'*était établi un grand silence_ = _Un grand silence *s'*était établi_  → Le silence s'est établi tout seul.
_Il avait été établi un grand silence_ = _Un grand silence avait été établi_  → Pas très naturel et suggère que quelqu'un a imposé ce silence.

P.S.: _Il s'était établi_ est un plus-que-parfait. La transformation devrait donc être _il avait été établi_ plutôt que _il a été établi_.


----------



## Elena_HK

Je vous remercie mille fois pour la réponse) Et la toute dernière question sur ce sujet. Est-ce que dans la phrase suivante il est possible de remplacer le passif impersonnel par la forme pronominale?

En 2005-06, sous l'égide du Comité des procédures d'informations financières (Disclosure Committee) d'Air France-KLM,* il a été établi un mémo* d'instructions relatif aux indicateurs sociaux et au périmètre retenu. (!)


----------



## Bezoard

Oui, mais pas un pronominal impersonnel : _Il s'est établi un mémo. _ou pas_ Un mémo s'est établi.  _


----------

